# Dissapointed in what should be a great tool



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the tool. Cutting off part of the spring will only make it stiffer so I wouldnt do that.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I know Daniel Reviewed this tool and liked it very much. I am sorry your having such difficulty using yours I am sure some of the folks that read Daniels Review will gladly buy the versa cut from you I know in my limited use of the Saw I liked it very much My only complaint was that it would not cut a 4×4 I even recall 8it would not cut studs but for quick cutoffs It was really easy tpo use And I liked it I have not written my own review of the tool since Daniel wrote his review and I trust his opinion on tools very much. I think you should sell this off and get the dremel if you think it is going to meet your needs better If the tool for what ever reason is acward for you then don't use it pack it up and sell it here in the want ads area I am sure you can recoup most of your purchase price .


----------

